# Costs ok UK vs Overseas



## Pazzerbear

Hi all,

My husband & I had a consultation and initial tests done with MFS in Tamworth last week, but I wanted to know what the options and costs were if we went abroad.

We are both white British, fair complexion, brown hair, I have green eyes, his are blue. We need surgical sperm extraction and ICSI with donated eggs as my AMH levels are pretty much undetectable.

The total cost we have been given is just over £10k - at the moment, we are just over half way the with our savings and realistically will only have the money for 1 try.

Does anyone have any experience, knowledge or advice on treatment and costs for overseas?

Thanks. 😀


----------



## Hbkmorris

Pazzerbear. 

Hello to you. I am too an MFS girl and had a few cycles with them. Cycle no 6 did work for me but due to my age my eggs are now poor and it ended in a mc. I too spoke to them about their egg donor package (UK and abroad) but for me the costs were so much more than what I'd already found elsewhere I had to make the decision to go to another clinic. 

I was totally honest with Mandy and all at MFS for my reasons to which they totally understood. They are my backup clinic now in UK and I'd not go anywhere else as they are my comfort blanket now back home and pregnant! 

So I went to Dogus IVF Centre with Team Miracle in North Cyprus. I had double donor which cost 5600 euros and with exchange rate being so good at the mo just a little over £4300. So that included airport transfers, hotel accommodation, transfers to clinic and back to hotel, donor egg, donor sperm and the transfer. You get sole eggs so my donor produced 14 eggs, 11 fertilised and 8 made it to blast all A grades. They have very high success rates and you can transfer upto 4 blasts regardless of grade (in UK they will only transfer 1 A grade and maybe 2 if lower grading). 

From start to finish the cycle has been pain, stress and headache free. I can't believe how easy it really was. It felt like a holiday to be fair with just a little extra sprinkled on top!  

I'm happy to share any information with you.. Please feel free to PM me. 

Now back home I've been to MFS for my first HCG at 10dp 5dt and again yesterday on OTD. As I say I'm in for a viability scan on Thursday so we'll see what's what. 

I wish you all the best of luck xx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Pazzerbear,

I am not completely up to date with costs as my children were conceived 8 years ago!  However, I just wanted to point out something I'm sure you know and that is that the main difference between staying in the UK for DE treatment or going abroad is the fact that donors are anonymous forever abroad, but able to be known to a child at 18 in the UK.  You may of course be undecided about telling, and going abroad hasn't stopped me telling my children - but it is food for thought.

I totally understand why this may not be an issue when you just want to be successful, but it is a consideration I think.  The other thing to bear in mind is that some clinics abroad tend to transfer high numbers of DE blasts which really increases the chance of twins and more, and that is not always the best outcome (although I have twins, so I know how hard it can be!).

Anyway, I think the main thing is to do your research and find somewhere you feel confident.  There is lots of advice and support both here and outside to help you.

Finally, counselling is not provided by clinics abroad, and that may be something you consider privately as it may be helpful for you as you move through the process.

Wishing you the best of luck,

Daisy xxx


----------



## Pazzerbear

Thank you Hbkmorris and Diasyg for your replies.

Being new to the whole process is a bit overwhelming as there is so much information out there and so many different places to go!

I know this may sound like a dumb question, but do the clinics abroad have donor eggs from white british people or is it all the natives of the country of the clinic?
I used to live in Cyprus and know that their characteristics are nothing like mine or my Husbands!

We have been told about the anonyminity of egg donors, so are aware of the implications of telling and not telling any child.

Thanks again for the information


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hiya, 

Yes they have ladies from all over the world. Mine was Danish but lived in Cyprus. They match you to you and your hubsters requests. Height, eye colour, hair colour, weight, build, education history etc. I then sent photos over of myself and they gave me 5 ladies matching me/looking like me and I could choose from there. 

Hope that helps you xx


----------



## Stacey10

Hi, I went to the Czech Republic for mine, the do ors there have to be Czech citizens, but obviously come from differnt origins  my treatment cost €4500 for the d/e, then there were drugs which the clinic can supply €350 then a couple of scans, 1 done at the clinic and included in the cost and blood tests, which they would accept up to 1 yr old. Most clinics have their price lists on their websites, I went to zlin, so you could look up the price that they charge for sperm extraction


----------



## toptottyontour

Hi Pazzerbear I too am a recent client of Dogus in North Cyprus and am currently 9 weeks pregnant. I had a tandem cycle where I cycled along with an egg donor and the best of both sets of eggs were transferred and fertilised by my husbands sperm. ICSI is used. I chose this type of cycle as on my one and only uk cycle last year I had no eggs to transfer as they all showed chromosome defects. So after parting with £10,000 we didn't even transfer any embryos. I wanted to try my eggs one more time before going to donor eggs hence chosing Tandem. This way I got the best of both worlds and some of my eggs were defect free this time ! The cost of our total treatment, drugs and 2 weeks holiday was £8,500 so a big difference to the UK. Plus as already mentioned donors are anonymous which is what we wanted.
Anyway i'm very fair, we both have light brown hair and blue eyes and we had a Norwegian donor matched to us by this clinic. They have donors from all nationalities so you wont have a problem getting matched. Saying that naturally conceived babies can look nothing like their parents and may look like someone from another generation so being realistic no ones guaranteed to get a perfect match !!!
Good luck with your journey x


----------



## tillyturner

Hi

i have just finished my DE cycle at AVA-Peter in St Petersburg and am thankful to the end of my days for my BFP!

I chose my own donor from their database as I wanted much more information than just physical characteristics and also wanted pictures of my donor, they are the only clinic outside of the USA that has this option. The donors on there are very mixed in hair colour eye colour etc so I am sure a lovely donor for everybody  

Their ED starts at around £4000 but depends on what programme you have, I am also posting on the eastern European thread on here for their clinic and there are lots of other ladies using them at the moment so may be worth a look and am sure they too can give some very helpful advice

hope it helps, wishing you a very happy and successful cycle Hugs Tilly xxx


----------



## RachLew

Hey Pazzerbear,

UK is very expensive, I would go to Spain instead. The exchange rate is quite good at the moment anyway and you can have egg donation for around 6000€. Im at one clinic in Alicante and just came back from my first visit. The experience was definitely very different from the British clinics Ive been to. The staff was very nice and through and I didnt feel this clinical atmosphere, it was more like a spa. The donor pool for egg donation is very big, they have any phenotypes you could ask for. I have a Swedish background and they promised me to find the perfect match, with my appearance. The clinic is called IVF-Spain, if you wanna check it out. 
Good luck!


----------



## Anny1970

Hi there!!! I spend a lot of time comparing prices in the UK and abroad for ED and SM. I must say that I didn`t even imagine that the difference will so reasonable. We are not very reach. We were not ready to spend almost 100 000. Firstly I wanted to try ED. But my doctor said that there is no use. My reproductive health is really poor. Stimulation is totally prohibited in my case. Anyway in the UK the waiting list is really long. We didn`t want to wait years. So we decided to go for treatment abroad. We have chosen Ukraine. At the moment it is my best decision during the whole life. The price was affordable for us. I think that the price in biotexcom is affordable for every pocket. We paid almost 30000 euro. The price covered everything. Moreover the flight to Kyiv is really easy. It takes 3-5 hours. The flight is direct. It is really important when you come back home with the baby.


----------



## RB76

We went abroad for all the reasons you've mentioned. It was about half the cost of what it would be in the UK, put simply. That included a week's holiday in Prague in between EC and ET (well. A week between flying out and back, we had a double blasto transfer).
At the clinic we went to the third cycle is free if your first two don't work (and sperm quality is good).
We only needed the first cycle though.
We went to Czech as wanted typical white British appearance donor. They have a huge database and match to your appearance using your photos and special software. Plus Czech very easy for us to get to using  budget airlines.
Best decision of my life.
Good luck!


----------



## miamiamo

*Pazzerbear* if you want to compare costs of de you should look at w*w.eggdonationfriends.com, they offer easily accesible overall report on best ifv clinics and you can also find ton of info ref de eg prices, sucess rates, guarantees, expected time, reviews and full range of stats. The site is user friendly, you can assign any criteria that you want. Hope you will find it useful

/links


----------



## marty123

Hi, Pazzerbear! This is the matter almost all of us question when trying to make the right decision. We did the same when were looking for overseas clinics for egg donation ivf. Actually in the course of our researches we came across three potential ones (in Greece, Russia and Ukraine). Finally we've made our decision in favor of Ukrainian as the offered programs there were the most attractive. So if you've already looked onto and compared prices for the procedure at home and overseas this info might be also useful for you. 
Due to my DX and previous 1 round ICSI failure showing my eggs aren't healthy enough our doc suggested the de program of 5 attempts. It cost 9900 euro at that time. And went along with the guarantee. In case of 5 failures they refund all money paid. This should be also mentioned that the cost of meds was also included into the package price. One more thing - selective reduction if needed as well (it's another 1000 euro). So to sum it up, we got 5 shots for 9900 euro. And if we fail (may this NEVER happen) they'll return this sum. 
Be wise with the decision. Wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Berry77

After considering treatment in the UK, I found treatment abroad more reasonable.  Cyprus seems like an option to have a holiday and treatment as it is also so quiet there too. I have found one clinic and they are very helpful and speak perfect English and they help in answering my questions and getting back to me with via email and or ********.


----------

